# Loading Gentoo packages with a dynamic IP

## Thomas H. Oliver

I have a basic Gentoo system up and running but have yet to install networking since I have only an Intel 2100 DSL [Win]modem available.  I should have a working NIC/Cisco router by next week but this may not be enough since I prefer having a dynamic IP.  Is there a way to install Gentoo packages over a network with a dynamic IP and if so how would I set up such a network?

----------

## therobot

Why would it matter if you have a dynamic ip? If you get your ip through dhcp, just set up networking with dhcp.

----------

## pjp

In /etc/conf.d/net is a dhcp section, something like this:

```
# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."
```

Of course, use your network interface info. if it is different.

----------

## klieber

Installing over a dynamic IP will work just fine -- it will work just as well as a static IP will.

Just 'cause I'm curious, why do you prefer a dynamic IP over a static one?

--kurt

----------

## Thomas H. Oliver

Three reasons why I'd rather have a dynamic IP address:

1) Cheaper (not a big deal but cheaper is better).

2) A fixed IP is a fixed target for a cracker, who can work on it at leisure.

3) A fixed IP is an easier target for Uncle Scam to scan casually (it's much more trouble to target you if he needs to correlate your IP with your ISP's logs and it's therefore much less likely to happen).

----------

